# This a a lovely ladies cardigan free patern



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/allegra/allegra_3.html


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

That is very pretty....


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

this looks very elegent


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a keeper. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going to try this after I get some yarn equivalent guidelines from fellow KPers. Thank you for sharing, it's a good looking pattern and would make a versatile garment.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## jenniferlouise (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you, I am gonna knit this.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

I've knitted this one. It worked out great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice pattern! Thank you.


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

That looks great! Once I change the needles to 9 and 10, and the size to whatever I am at the moment, adjust the height for where that is right now (goes down as fast as wgt goes up), and figure the cast on stitch count in a bulky wgt yarn, I cannot wait to try it. Actually, the knitting looks easy enough for me to do. The math will probably need two or three tries and rip outs, but the sweater is so beautiful it should be worth it. That is the nicest side by side pattern I have seen, and certainly the easiest. Thanks so much for finding and posting it.

Siddy


----------

